# too hot?



## berniemac2006 (Aug 15, 2005)

I was wondering if the load i currently have is "too hot". i do not have a hornady manual, so if anyone with one would please tell me what the max load for the 150gr SST in .300 win mag with H4831, i would appreciate it. I have a Speer manual that lists the max at i think someting like 79 grains. I was using 75 gr, got a group of a lil less than .75 in. at 100 yds. what are some signs of excessive pressure? what exactly is a "sticky bolt"? the bolt seemed a little tough to lock the next round into the chamber, but I did not notice much/any difference extracting the fired case. Just a noobie tryin to not kill myself/ruin the rifle. thanks for any help! one last thing, do too hot round ocasionally shoot more accurately? thanks again!


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

the lee book shows a max load of 78g of hornady 4831 with the 150. 73g is the starting load, and 76 or more looks to be a compressed load.

make sure u are resizing properly. and trimming the brass. that may be causing ur hard bolt.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's my short list of pressure signs in no particult order:

Excessive recoil - very subjective and conditional 
Excessive report - very subjective and conditional
Enlarged or loose primer pocket
Flattened or cratered primers 
Soot or gas leakage around the primer
Blown or ruptured primers
Stuck push feed ejector plunger 
Split necks (often work hardened brass)
Ejector imprinting or other marks on the case head
Enlarged or distorted case head 
Brass flow at the case head and primer pocket
Hard bolt lift from bolt locking lugs driven into locking lug boss - subjective
Hard bolt lift from excessive brass expansion in chamber - subjective
Brass hard to eject - sticking in chamber (may be dirt or grit in chamber) 
Bulging at the pressure band just forward of the extractor groove, rim or the headspace belt
Any distortion of the brass

There are just too many variables to generalize that hot loads are more accurate than any other charge weight - some will, some won't.

pennsltucky has given you good advice - hard bolt operation at bolt closing in-battery is usually a sign of dimensional differences in the brass


----------



## berniemac2006 (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks guys! I guess I'll have to pay more attention to the brass next time i go out shooting, and the resizing next time I load some up.


----------

